
APFS Distributed FS Like Gluster on ZFS? - guttertec
I tried to research if APFS is somehow able to run as a distributed FS. I had in mind something similar as Gluster FS on ZFS. So far I couldn&#x27;t find any information. Anyone?
======
klodolph
Most filesystems aren't distributed. If you can't find any evidence that it is
distributed, isn't that a good signal that it's not? Apple's server software,
such as it is, is not exactly a core business.

~~~
guttertec
Thanks. It is more curiosity if I could build a pool across devices and if
they planned that in.

~~~
masklinn
Unlikely, it's an FS they're designing for user devices not for use in
implementing icloud.

------
kubatyszko
Look into moosefs (moosefs.com) - it's somewhat similar to Gluster, it works
well on OSX and you could build a pool using all your devices.

All of your devices need a folder where you'd store data, those devices need
to run a process called chunkserver (mfschunkserver) and simply add their
storage space to the pool.

Mounting the pool is done using mfsmount (uses FUSE).

You'd need one of the devices (or another dedicated computer) to be the master
(mfsmaster) that needs to be always online.

The restrictions are that all the machines must see each other over the
network - either local lan or routed network (or a vpn where you set up
routes).

Moose uses concept of goal and storage classes, you can simply set your files
or folders to say goal of 3 and it will attempt to store 3 copies across
however many devices (minimum 3 to meet this goal). Storage classes are more
complex and allow you to specifically control on WHICH chunkservers to store
certain files/folders.

I'm using it across 4 machines, where 1 server is physically in Italy (Milan),
another in Los Angeles (in a datacenter) and two more at home (also L.A.). One
of my servers at home has 4TB drive so this one always stores everything, plus
2 copies across remaining 3 servers for redundancy.

All I need to do to have my data available to me is to VPN in to my network
and run mfsmount on my laptop.

~~~
guttertec
Thanks you so much, this is a terrific description. On the side I had a look
at XtreemFS and slidely different Ori.

